# Palo Alto Echelon Gran Fondo



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone riding the Palo Alto Echelon Gran Fondo on Saturday 17th September?

There are 60, 80 and 95 mile routes, and you can either pay the standard registration or take the fundraising option. The 95 mile route is out to the coast via Kings Mountain and west 84, with return by Tunitas Creek (timed) and back down Kings Mountain. They have a mass start with police escort, great food, live music and family entertainment. And Greg LeMond will be riding it too!

If you haven't registered yet, PM me and I'll send you a code to save some bucks.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

This looks like a blast, and I was really hoping to do it. Unfortunately an illness has kept me of my bike for a week, and the medication I'm on through the weekend prevents me from being in 'prolonged exposure to sun.'  Hopefully I'll be better soon - went for a whopping 20-mile ride today. Nice to ride, but I'm exhausted.


----------



## MC19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm registered for the 80 miler on my new Wiler Gran Turismo. Stoked!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

have to work but will be there after work to take in the event...
hoping to catch a glimpse of Lemond.


----------

